# Bosch performance line CX switches off



## markopic (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi,

I have a bike with Nyon display and Bosch performance line Cx motor from 2016 - it has about 3000km. Over the last few weeks, it has started to have problems with speed reading - it drops to zero during the ride, and then the motor switches off. Sometimes also Nyon switches off. It works normally after a while, or after Nyon restart.

I have tried to reduce distance between magnet and sensor (and verified that the magnet is correctly positioned), but the problem still persists.

Is there anything else I could do, or should I take the bike to service center?

Many thanks in advance,


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Electric bike review has forums dedicated to the various bike and motor manufacturers out there and it's worth a shot to give a look: https://electricbikereview.com/forum/forums/bosch/

Then of course is the Pedelecs UK forum:https://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/forums/electric-bike-general-discussion.2/
and the German pedelecs forum which like Electric Bike Review, has a forum specifically dedicated to Bosch and other motor manufacturers: https://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/index.php

You just may find a problem like yours has been addressed in those forums. Then again, a visit to the LBS might be in order. Good luck!


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

What bike is it?
Some riders on the British based EMTB-Forum have experienced the cable to the magnet sensor getting crimped and broken, though I think it's on FS bikes.

https://www.emtbforums.com/community/search/38416/?q=sensor+cable&o=date


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

With the Intuvia display there is a well-known issue where after a period of time, and a lot of removing/re-installing the display, that it gets just a little loose in the holder, and hitting a bump causes the bike to switch off because the display becomes disconnected momentarily. I am 99% sure the Nyon uses the same mount. Look closely at the display/mount interface to be sure it isn't loose, even a little. Look at the contacts on both the mount and the display to be sure they are clean and shiny. Be sure you fully click the display into the mount when you install it.


----------



## markopic (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks! I will check the links that you have posted.


----------



## markopic (Jan 12, 2016)

JackWare said:


> What bike is it?
> Some riders on the British based EMTB-Forum have experienced the cable to the magnet sensor getting crimped and broken, though I think it's on FS bikes.
> 
> https://www.emtbforums.com/community/search/38416/?q=sensor+cable&o=date


Thanks! It is Cube Reaction hardtail, It seems to me that the cable is ok.


----------



## markopic (Jan 12, 2016)

honkinunit said:


> With the Intuvia display there is a well-known issue where after a period of time, and a lot of removing/re-installing the display, that it gets just a little loose in the holder, and hitting a bump causes the bike to switch off because the display becomes disconnected momentarily. I am 99% sure the Nyon uses the same mount. Look closely at the display/mount interface to be sure it isn't loose, even a little. Look at the contacts on both the mount and the display to be sure they are clean and shiny. Be sure you fully click the display into the mount when you install it.


Thanks! It is the same mount, and there is a little play - I can move Nyon aprox. 0,5-1mm upside/down when it is locked on the mount. I do not know how to fix it better, there is no adjustment. The contacts seem clean to me.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

markopic said:


> Thanks! It is the same mount, and there is a little play - I can move Nyon aprox. 0,5-1mm upside/down when it is locked on the mount. I do not know how to fix it better, there is no adjustment. The contacts seem clean to me.


Is it possible to tape it to the mounting to stop it moving before going for a ride over a rough route to see if that cures it?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

markopic said:


> Thanks! It is the same mount, and there is a little play - I can move Nyon aprox. 0,5-1mm upside/down when it is locked on the mount. I do not know how to fix it better, there is no adjustment. The contacts seem clean to me.


You are correct, there is no adjustment for the way the display locks into the mount.

Any play at all is very bad. If the contacts are separated for even a fraction of a second, the unit switches the motor off.

JackWare has a great suggestion, see if you can tape or strap the display more firmly into the mount. Maybe some wire ties with a piece of cloth over the display to keep from scratching it would work.

I'm guessing it is just too loose. It could either be the mount or the display itself. You might want to take it to a dealer and see if they can figure out which is messed up, and maybe they would have a suggestion about how to fix it, this is a fairly common problem with the larger Bosch displays that use that mount.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Maybe worth asking your Bosch centre / LBS if they can change it to the Purion display, if you can live with the simplified info available on it. Personally I love that it is so simple and compact but of course YMMV.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

My Haibike did the same thing, turned itself off.
Had to drive 4 hours to get it scanned by a Bosch dealer.
Scan showed faulty speed sensor, most likely a broken wire.
Replaced (about $35 ), problem solved


----------



## markopic (Jan 12, 2016)

honkinunit said:


> I'm guessing it is just too loose. It could either be the mount or the display itself. You might want to take it to a dealer and see if they can figure out which is messed up, and maybe they would have a suggestion about how to fix it, this is a fairly common problem with the larger Bosch displays that use that mount.


Many thanks! I will try to fix it someway so that it does not move.


----------



## markopic (Jan 12, 2016)

JackWare said:


> Maybe worth asking your Bosch centre / LBS if they can change it to the Purion display, if you can live with the simplified info available on it. Personally I love that it is so simple and compact but of course YMMV.


That is also the solution I am considering, and it also frees the handlebar space (so that I can put handlebar bag on it).
Many thanks!


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

markopic said:


> That is also the solution I am considering, and it also frees the handlebar space (so that I can put handlebar bag on it).
> Many thanks!


I posted about similar problems & solution; (https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/bos...problem-help-needed-1080362.html#post13704217)

I much prefer the Purion display and I can use any stem I want. 

Good luck,

Catfish ...


----------



## markopic (Jan 12, 2016)

motocatfish said:


> I posted about similar problems & solution; (https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/bos...problem-help-needed-1080362.html#post13704217)
> 
> I much prefer the Purion display and I can use any stem I want.
> 
> ...


Catfish, many thanks for the solution!
I have loosen the screws that hold Nyon mount, used large pliers, pushed Nyon mount on the sides with the pliers and tighten the screws. Now there is absolutely no free play between Nyon display and the mount.

I have not been on longer ride, but on my test track (around the block  ), there were no power cut outs (on the same path where I had problems before).

I can not beleive that this could happen to this system.

Many thanks for all the help!


----------

